
Azul: A Reactive DOM Based UI Framework for Rust - xwvvvvwx
https://github.com/maps4print/azul
======
fschutt
It's too early to show anything, it'll be much more interesting once the 0.1
version releases, which will be in roughly 1 or 2 months. Hence the big
warning in the readme.

